# Interfase DMX



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola alguien sabe o tiene los diagramas para crear una interfase DMX para la pc ya sea por usb serial o algun otro puerto, es para controlar sistemas de iluminacion dmx.
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#dmx512

http://www.epanorama.net/dmx512pp/index.html


----------



## Selkir (Jun 2, 2009)

En el segundo link, lo que pone DMX booster (DMX-512 opto splitter/booster) ¿es un circuito aparte del DMX-dongle?
Sirver para poder conectar varios "cacharritos" DMX sin perdida de señal, ¿verdad?


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## EXFLACO (Jun 20, 2009)

Estas en lo correcto el spliter es para eso ,aparte amplifica la señal cuando tienes cables muy largos dmx y a veces cuando conectas cacharros conviene usar la misma salida para la misma marca de cacharro , si no producen interferencia del tipo master esclavo y te desprolija todo y no olvidar poner el terminador al final de cada canal de salida del spliter


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 21, 2009)

Creo que tambien se utilizan los por que estan aislados (optoacoplador) para usar diferentes alimentaciones en las luces y poder conectarlas entre ellas.


----------



## EXFLACO (Jun 21, 2009)

Si por el problema que se genera al tomar por ejemplo de 2 lineas trifasicas distintas la diferencia de potencial del neutro puede quemar la interfaz por eso a menudo se quema el integrado de entrada o salida dmx por suerte es es economico y es usado por todos los fabricantes me refiero al sn74176


----------



## EXFLACO (Jun 21, 2009)

Algo que me olvide, SIEMPRE debe ponerse a tierra todo el equipamiento eso evita muchisimos problemas de dmx,buen dia del padre para los que sean


----------



## piovi (Jun 19, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#dmx512
> 
> http://www.epanorama.net/dmx512pp/index.html




Holaa!!! perdon, pero donde esta el diagrama o lo que fuese necesario para armar la interfaz en esas paginas?? no lo puedo encontrar.. hay varias pag en internet dando veltas sobre como construir esto, pro nadie deja nada muy concreto como para agarrar el proyecto y hacerlo de una! alguien tiene alguna idea o info util?? desde ya miil gracias!


----------



## gervit (Jun 21, 2010)

busca "manolator" en google o fijate en esta pagina http://www.freedmx.com/  esta paso a paso como construir una interface por puerto paralelo, ademas esta el software necesario.
Yo la arme y anduvo de una.
Si encontras alguna por usb avisame, las que encontre no las puedo armar porque no consigo los pic.
Suerte.


----------



## piovi (Jul 12, 2010)

gervit dijo:


> busca "manolator" en google o fijate en esta pagina http://www.freedmx.com/  esta paso a paso como construir una interface por puerto paralelo, ademas esta el software necesario.
> Yo la arme y anduvo de una.
> Si encontras alguna por usb avisame, las que encontre no las puedo armar porque no consigo los pic.
> Suerte.



Hola che!! gracias por haber respondido, la verdad segui sin encontrar los esquemas y dfemas incluso en esa pag... pro entre links y links me llevo a uno con usb explicado detalladamente pro en ingles, te dejo el link miralo esta piola! saludos suertee!!!   http://usbdmx.com/usb_dmx_interface.html


----------



## gervit (Jul 12, 2010)

la pgina es: http://www.freedmx.com/, el esquema esta en la pestaña arriba que dice "how", espero que la encuentres, yo lo arme y funciona, es para puerto paralelo.
Si armas el que es por puerto usb avisame si te funciono, a mi se me comnplica por algunos ci que no consigo y ademas el tema del pcb.
Gracias por la info.
Suerte

esta es otra pagina de interface dmx por puerto paralelo: http://users.skynet.be/kristofnys/
espero te sirva


----------

